# Buckmark optics - Reflex or scope



## clockworkjon

Looking for pros and cons of reflex sights versus red dot scopes. Might add optics at some point for target shooting, but not hunting or anything. Any information or recommendations are appreciated. Thanks!

Examples:

Buck Mark Reflex Sight, , Browning Shooting Accessory Product

Red Dot


----------



## MLB

I had a reflex sight on my RMII for a while, but went back to basics and am using iron for now. May go back later, but have some primary work to do first. I'll add the complications of finding the dot later. Nice thing about iron is that they're hard to lose.


----------



## smlranger

I just put a TruGlo red dot on my Camper for target shooting. It certainly adds to the fun. I got the TruGlo on sale at Gander for $24 so it was nothing much lost if I didn't like it. I do, and plan to keep it on the gun. I especially like being able to aim and shoot with both eyes open which is easy to do with the red dot.


----------



## EliWolfe

I use a BSA Red Dot on my Crossman .22 pellet gun and really like it for the money.
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## bonin21

I only had mine for two weeks and wanted a dot! So after reading and Google and forums Bla Bla. I finally read something that stuck in my head. " if you buy a twenty dollar scope, well you got a twenty dollar scope." I went with a milet, $69 marked down from 129.00. I LOVE IT!


----------



## RustyNut

Hi clockworkjon, it kind of depends on what you are going to do with it. I bought a Charger and put a red dot on it. It made a great plinker. Then I put a heavy barrel and changed the red dot to a scope. Now it puts 5 shots into a half inch @ 50 yds but it is no longer a plinker. 
Now I picked up a Buckmark hunter and what to keep it as a plinker/hunter so I am looking at the Browning Reflex sight.


----------

